# E-Collar - inflatable



## dogluver (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought an inflatable e-collar for my female after she licked off 1 set of stitches, and 1 set of stable following her spaying. It is working fabulously.

The hard plastic one from the vet blocked her peripheral vision, which caused her to run into things. She also couldn't lay down in her crate comfortably. 

She is able to eat, drink, lay down, and get around without running into objects. 

I highly recommend it if you need to use one. Just make sure the size is right.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I got one for Sage when he was neutered. It worked great for that but when he had stitches on his paw not so much. He could reach his feet.


----------



## dogluver (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, that is a problem


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I actually picked one up at a garage sale this past weekend for a buck...I was quite happy. The size range looks like it'll fit all of my dogs without an issue. Dante will get neutered this spring so I was wondering how well it would work for that!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have had success with the Comfy Cone - a soft Elizabethan collar. You can fold this one back on itself for feeding and other activities and the dogs can lie down comfortably. 

Amazon.com: Comfy Cone PetE-Collar, Small, Tan: Pet Supplies


----------



## dogluver (Apr 28, 2011)

Ziva is able to reach her rear, however, she can't move up any further on her belly. So I'm not sure how well it will work for a neuter. She has a really long neck.


----------



## dogluver (Apr 28, 2011)

This looks like a great collar. Ziva still would have trouble with not being able to see peripherally.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw that comfy cone in use and will order one just in case the need arises...much better than the lampshade and easier on the furniture, walls. I wouldn't care about how the dog sees thru it, just the comfort level looks so much better.


----------

